# Only Eating Millet Spray?



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

So I got my new tiel on Thursday and I noticed he/she is only eating their millet. I have a seed pellet mix, but its ignoring it and I dont think hes eating it and I am worried. What should I do> :blink:


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I think you should remove the millet and only use it like in training or when they have been really good lol
I noticed this on my birds and i removed it at once, now and again i will give it to them


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Okay thanks, I am taking it out and it will be an out of cage treat. I will have a very good bird with that strategy!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It might be because the bird is in a new home. Many birds are too scared to eat when they first come to a new home, and some will hold out for three days before they get desperate enough to eat. But eating a hanging piece of millet spray is less scary than sticking their head down in an unfamiliar cup, because the millet lets them eat and watch for danger at the same time. When someone posts a "Help! My new bird won't eat!" thread, I always advise them to hang a piece of millet spray in the cage.

You've had your bird for about three days now so it might be relaxed enough to start eating from the food cup. But keep an eye on the situation, and if the bird doesn't eat from the cup then please put the millet spray back in the cage. In the long run a bird needs to have a balanced diet, but in the short run it needs enough calories to stay alive.


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Yeah, yesterday I saw him eaiting some treat mix and the pellets are to intimidating to him. He is only 8 weeks and his little beek isn't strong yet.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

When i got lucky a seed got stuck on her beak twice which i had to hold her while my bf had to get it off http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=15402
Has not happened again which im glad


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

He obviously wasn't introduced to pellets during the "most critical time". He should be able to eat them.. mine started eating pellets around 4-5 weeks.
Its tough to introduce pellets to most birds. You may want to try breaking them up into smaller pieces or trying a more colorful one; "kaytee exact". My birds were intrigued by the colors when I first introduced them to pellets a couple years ago.


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

When I noticed Machi having trouble with the big pellets, I bought the same pellet in the next size down (for budgies) and started mixing those together when offering pellet. That way she can grab the little nibbles if she's really hungry or choose to fiddle with breaking up a larger one. I use Zupreem Fruit Blend Flavor pellets, which are colorful. What's funny is that they all taste the same but she still tends to avoid the yellow "bananas" in the large blend.


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Cheryl: I just called and he was fed pellets. So I think he got excited over the millet. Now hes starting to eat out if hid bowl. He likes his fruit treat mix.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

You should only try to offer him the treat mix and millet in small amounts and not too often as too many treats can be bad for their health (just like us). He should be on a seed mix, pellets, and greens. Try to keep all three of those in his cage most of the time (aside from the greens..remove them after an hour as they rot). Then every once in a while give him a bit of treat mix or a millet spray. I noticed when I give my birds too many treats they tend to ignore their pellets and BEG for treats, but I just try ignore it.


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Yeha I just sat him on his pellet dish and he ate them! I put one in his beak and he crushed it. So I was just being a new tiel mommy and worrying, hes eating and all is good now!


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Aw! Thats really good to hear. It should all be downhill from here.


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Haha yeah thanks, he just saved me sleep since he ate! Thank gosh I have this site or I would be lost


----------

